# Name the pillbox...



## Walrus75 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I was watching David Walliams doing his 'Swim the Thames for Sport Relief' last night and at the end of the program there was a great aerial shot of him swimming past a rather pristine looking pillbox. Hmm, thinks I, I bet one of them concrete efficiadoes on DP knows where that it is...

So, the first person to name the location (and maybe include a GoogleMap link maybe) wins nothing more than the undying respect of the rest of us. 







P.S. I haven't got a clue where it is so this could spiral downward into a right old bitchfest


----------



## urbanisle (Mar 24, 2012)

Frank seems quite fitting ;-)


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 24, 2012)

Surely Peter the Pillbox sounds better


----------



## night crawler (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't look like I have got that one yet. It is near Eaton Hastings between Kelmscot and Radcot.  http://wtp2.appspot.com/wheresthepa...68144&lon=-1.6147434711456299&gz=19&oz=8&gt=1


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 24, 2012)

urbanisle said:


> Frank seems quite fitting ;-)



LMAO I came on this thread just to call it frank then I find someone already has


----------



## night crawler (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is the link in case you miss it from my last post. http://wtp2.appspot.com/wheresthepa...68144&lon=-1.6147434711456299&gz=19&oz=8&gt=1


----------



## outkast (Mar 25, 2012)

I got some pics of that pillbox somewhere, If I can find them I will post them up


----------



## qd535 (Mar 25, 2012)

is that the one uo from lechlade past the church


----------



## cptpies (Mar 25, 2012)

It had to be NC that got it, well done. But I prefer Percy pillbox. Now how about suggestions for what the collective noun for a group of pillboxes should be? A Slaughter perhaps?


----------



## highcannons (Mar 25, 2012)

cptpies said:


> It had to be NC that got it, well done. But I prefer Percy pillbox. Now how about suggestions for what the collective noun for a group of pillboxes should be? A Slaughter perhaps?



a bit random but it's a funny thing 'slaughter'! We have a Slaughter Bridge in Cornwall, and as grim as that name may be pepes are always just blanking out the first letter and totally changing it.


----------



## cptpies (Mar 26, 2012)

highcannons said:


> a bit random but it's a funny thing 'slaughter'! We have a Slaughter Bridge in Cornwall, and as grim as that name may be pepes are always just blanking out the first letter and totally changing it.



Well you can have a Murder of Crows, I think had they ever been needed Slaughter would have been fairly appropriate for pillboxes. Which side would have been slaughtered is open to debate.


----------



## Munchh (Mar 26, 2012)

If you mash up the grammar a bit you get an 'Inconvenience of Pillboxes' which is pretty much what they were intended to be.

I think this particular box is called Spartacus.

I'm Spartacus.........no! I'm Spartacus!! etc etc etc.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice one NC 

And I still dont get the reference to Frank... am I just being a bit thick?  

How about a Prescription of pillboxes - my missus came up with that, she's dancing around the room, whooping, at the moment!


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 27, 2012)

I like the 'prescription of pillboxes' brilliant

Your thread title asked us to name the pillbox, Frank is pretty good but I prefer Percy pillbox myself


----------



## jonney (Mar 27, 2012)

I vote for Percy as well but I've called them worse than sh*t when they have been overgrown with stingers


----------



## tigger2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Walrus75 said:


> How about a Prescription of pillboxes - my missus came up with that, she's dancing around the room, whooping, at the moment!



She gets my vote ;-)


----------



## cptpies (Mar 27, 2012)

Thinking on Munchh's offering I thought maybe a Thicket of pillboxes if in the countryside and an Aerosol if in an urban area?


----------



## Munchh (Mar 27, 2012)

cptpies said:


> Thinking on Munchh's offering I thought maybe a Thicket of pillboxes if in the countryside and an Aerosol if in an urban area?



hehe Capn, have to admit that 'Prescription of Pillboxes' is pretty good in all honesty.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 27, 2012)

So, looks like Percy it is then.

And I'll pass on your liking of 'Prescription'... jeez, that'll make her even more smug than usual!! :icon_evil


----------

